# How long after a Miscarriage did you fall pregnant?



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

Well I'm new to the miscarriage club :cry:
I found out shortly after 4 weeks of pregnancy that my pregnancy wouldn't be viable. My Beta wasn't doing up.
I got my period a few days after so I'm on day 3 of bleed & it's definitely slowed down. I had major bleeding & a lot of blood clots.

I've done a tonne of reading online about how woman often fall pregnant after their miscarriage. For any of you who have successfully gotten pregnant after a MC, how long did it take for you?


----------



## Nina83

I'm sorry for your loss <3
I'm new to this too, but still waiting for a D&C or for it to happen naturally. I'm also wondering about this. 
I plan on TTC the day after I stop bleeding, I'm sorry but I don't care what the doctor recommends.


----------



## Courtney917

So sorry for your loss. I have 4 miscarriages in a row. Pretty much after I miscarried I became pregnant right away. I'm pregnant now and fell pregnant the next month again and am due any day now!!! Lots of luck to you, I know how tough it can be <3


----------



## barbikins

Courtney, thanks for sharing! I'm so sorry you had so many losses :(
But congrats on almost popping! So, did you get pregnant before a real period??

Nina I'm so sorry :( this really sux. How far along are you? There is no reason for you to have to wait. You're most fertile after. Lots of studies say there is no increased risk of miscarriage. We r starting right after I stop bleeding too.
FX.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am new to a loss as well :( We started BD after I stopped bleeding and it was very heavy for more than 7 days... But I just took a blood test this last week and my HCG was still 22 after the bleed was over so I am not sure if I will ovulate or not but we intend to keep trying this month as well.


----------



## barbikins

Hi Brandy, sorry for your loss :(
How far along were you when you miscarried?
I was just about 4 weeks when I was told my numbers weren't climbing & the highest they got was 44 & then down to 37 as of this past Thursday. I have another test on Monday morning. I hope it'll be down to 0. My nurse said it should get down once everything is out of my body. You still have HCG after you stopped bleeding?
And yes, I was told the HCG has to be down to 0 for ovulation to occur or else the body thinks it's pregnant.


----------



## markswife10

I'm still trying 7 months later :( I hope it happens for you very soon! sorry about your loss :( :hugs:


----------



## barbikins

I'm so sorry Markswife! That's a long time to wait :(
We got pregnant on our second IUI. I got pregnant with my daughter naturally so it's up in the air if I'll get pregnant on our own this time around. If not, then IUI again for May for sure. 
FX!


----------



## ~Brandy~

barbikins said:


> Hi Brandy, sorry for your loss :(
> How far along were you when you miscarried?
> I was just about 4 weeks when I was told my numbers weren't climbing & the highest they got was 44 & then down to 37 as of this past Thursday. I have another test on Monday morning. I hope it'll be down to 0. My nurse said it should get down once everything is out of my body. You still have HCG after you stopped bleeding?
> And yes, I was told the HCG has to be down to 0 for ovulation to occur or else the body thinks it's pregnant.

I was 5 weeks but only had a HCG of 179 at the highest so it wasnt viable just about from the start. Yes actually my first HCG was the day after I stopped bleeding and it was only 10 then 2 days later it jumped back up to 29 (just looked at my paperwork) so I am a little baffled right now. I have another HCG next week in hopes its at 0.


----------



## barbikins

Jumped back up?! That's really odd. Hmmm. 
Good luck hope it's 0 next week!


----------



## bagpuss19

Hi

I took 4 months to get pregnant mc at 8 weeks the pregnant straight away no period mc at 5 weeks then pregnant straight away again no person now 9 weeks and fingers crossed we saw a hb on a scan on Friday xx


----------



## barbikins

wow it seems the common story is getting pregnant right after MC before first period. Interesting. I'm crossing my fingers this happens for us & the pregnancy remains viable for a whole 9 months! 
We were trying for 14 months before finally getting pregnant. I can't imagine waiting that long again :(


----------



## Courtney917

No with my losses my period continued as usual and I ovulated on time so it was just like a regular cycle . Thanks! I can't believe I will be meeting my baby soon, it's been a long road...one which I wasn't sure I would ever be on again. Having a miscarriage is scary but many women unfortunately experience but there is a light at the end of the tunnel. I wish you nothing but luck <3


----------



## KLMenke

Hey! My mom miscarried before me, but not sure exactly how long in between. But my sister miscarried during thanksgiving, and then had her daughter the following October. So they weren't technically trying but fell pregnant shortly after mc. Personally, since I'm in the same boat as u and mc at 5 weeks last week, I'm taking the month of April off. I took it super hard and would hate to go through that all again if I'm not emotionally ready for it. Sorry to hear of your loss and fx for you in the future!!


----------



## mnicole

I also experienced my first loss, at 22 weeks, it will be 1 year on the 9th :(. My bf and I started trying right after the physical healing had completed. End of October I finally got my positive, enjoyed it for 5 days before the bleeding started. I had a natural mc at roughly 5-6 weeks (dating unknown due to being very irregular). Again, we've been trying ever since, with no luck. It's honestly just getting harder and harder. I thought, because I've been so irregular, I was missing ovulation. However, even after tracking with opks the past few cycles and bbt charting this cycle, nothing. I'm only 4dpo today, but I have a very strong sense that I'm out. 
I'm sorry for everyone's losses. This is by no means fair, or the way it's supposed to be :(. Good luck!


----------



## Nina83

Stupid hospitals, they only have an open spot next Sunday. And that was the 5th hospital I called, and private!
I was 8 weeks, fetus stopped growing at 7+3. I'm not going to wait. I read about cases when they didn't wait, and then cases that did wait, and I'm going to take my chances. 
It also took us a while to get our first BFP, and I don't want to go down that road again, waiting will just make me more miserable.
Keep us updated :)


----------



## barbikins

Mnicole, I know how hard that is. We lost our baby 5 days after birth & 1 year & 7 months later we finally got pregnant. 14 months trying, 2 IUI & MC. It's frustrating. I can't imagine what it would be like if we had to wait long again. If I'm not pregnant this moth we will be back to IUI in May. 

Nina, are you waiting for a D&C?! I think that's what I gathered right?
You won't naturally miscarry?

I am almost done bleeding. It's like my periods but was heavier. Day 4 of my cycle & I'm spotting so it's more like a regular AF. Hope my HCG is 0 tmr. FX


----------



## calliebaby

We took one month off after the miscarriage and caught on our second cycle trying. I'm now 15 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## steph.

It took us two weeks after a complete miscarriage at 8 weeks. My daughter is 15 months now. Good luck!


----------



## ladyluck84

I found out baby had no heart beat at 10 weeks 5 days. I had a d and c on the 1st of feb and af arrived again this week so I will now be on my second natural cycle. Just desperate to fall again, quickly!!!


----------



## barbikins

thanks ladies for sharing! i hope im as lucky this month. im really frustrated & want to have a temper tantrum like a little child about this. :(
im sick of waiting, waiting, waiting. im done waiting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ladyluck, i hope it happens soon. im so sorry for your loss. how long were you trying when you got pregnant?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Glad to hear the bleeding has slowed for you barbikins... Hope ou catch that egg here this cycle..

My #'s finally went down today and I keep having pains on my left side ovary area... I am not sure what thats about since I dont normally have Ovulation pains but I am hoping thats what it is that would be nice.


----------



## lomelly

I had a BO and had to take the pill to bring on the miscarriage, and that messed up my cycle for a month or so. Dr gave me birth control for a month and got pregnant right after coming off it. He's a healthy little boy


----------



## barbikins

Well ladies, my beta went back up yesterday. I'm scheduled for an ultrasound to rule out an ectopic or to see I my miscarriage didnt expell everything. That will be tmr morning. I'm so sad. I thought it was over when I bled out. I'm really afraid if its an ectopic so I hope it's not that. I just can't seem to catch a break. :(


----------



## Bluebell1

Hi. I had a miscarriage at 7weeks 3 cycles before falling pregnant with my little girl. I also had a bad miscarriage where I haemorrhaged in October 2012 & we are still trying to conceive. Hoping for my BFP soon


----------



## AwesomeSauce

Sorry to hear that barbikins. I hope it isn't ectopic.


----------



## OhTheJoy

When ladies say they got pregnant before af arrived after a miscarriage, do you mean the bleed from the miscarriage or the bleed that would come the month after?

I am waiting for my chemical to start to bleed, but nothing yet except loads of cervical muscus?


----------



## barbikins

After the bleed of the miscarriage & before your first real period :)

And ladies I had my ultrasound & they didnt find anything. So we're just sitting & waiting and hope that nature takes its course & it will either be reabsorbed in my body or it will expell with my next period. I"m not in the clear entirely but it's better news.

Also, my BETA went down to 32 from 79! So back on Friday to hopefully see those numbers go down even further.


----------



## ~Brandy~

barbikins said:


> After the bleed of the miscarriage & before your first real period :)
> 
> And ladies I had my ultrasound & they didnt find anything. So we're just sitting & waiting and hope that nature takes its course & it will either be reabsorbed in my body or it will expell with my next period. I"m not in the clear entirely but it's better news.
> 
> Also, my BETA went down to 32 from 79! So back on Friday to hopefully see those numbers go down even further.

Thats exactly how my MC happened as well. I am finally back down to 0 so you will get there :)


----------



## barbikins

How long did it take for you?!


----------



## ~Brandy~

barbikins said:


> How long did it take for you?!

MY MC happened on 3/27 and my level returned to 0 as of yesterday.

I should add after it dropped from 179, 144,199,32,79,36,2 now 0


----------



## lisalee1

Hey there.
I had a natural MC at 6 wks (baby hadn't formed beyond 4 wks) and tested negative on a pregnancy test a few days after the bleeding completely stopped. I got pregnant right away with no period and just had my baby 6 wks ago. So it can definitely happen! Best of luck!


----------



## barbikins

Thanks Brandy! I had my miscarriage last week on Thursday. But with my Beta going up, it threw it out if whack. 

Lisa thank you! I hope I ovulate & same happens for me. FX.


----------



## Picksbaby

Had a miscarriage back in march few days later had my first negative test I ovulated to my surprise 14 days after my first negative test and I'm now pregnant again! Pregnant before af good luck to you all xx


----------



## barbikins

Yay! HAHA you responded to a similar question in another post.
I'm so happy to hear that most of you fell pregnant right away. I am waiting to see where my HCG levels are tomorrow. I go in for another blood test. And they're going to follow it down to 0 & then we'll see what the doctor recommends. I have a feeling it'll be to try on our own this month. And I want to get back on the IUI horse next month if we can't do this on our own.


----------



## Nina83

How often do you take the beta blood tests?
I didn't ask for a beta before the D&C (on Sunday), when should I ask for one afterwards?
I don't want to POAS and see a stinking second line. Not right now. Later on this month yes, not now.


----------



## Hippielove

Monday HcG was 83 Wednesday was 32 and I go back in for and one next Wednesday so I'm waiting until my next af to try again.


----------



## barbikins

~Brandy~ said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> How long did it take for you?!
> 
> MY MC happened on 3/27 and my level returned to 0 as of yesterday.
> 
> I should add after it dropped from 179, 144,199,32,79,36,2 now 0Click to expand...

Brandy, I re-read this & see that your HCG went down to 32 & then back up to 79 & then back down to 36. Did they tell you the were suspecting ectopic or smth? Mine went from 44 to 37 then up to 79 (and told me to monitor b/c they were worried about a possible ectopic or placenta left behind) & back down to 32 (two days later) & I'm just waiting to hear back from today's test.


----------



## barbikins

Nina83 said:


> How often do you take the beta blood tests?
> I didn't ask for a beta before the D&C (on Sunday), when should I ask for one afterwards?
> I don't want to POAS and see a stinking second line. Not right now. Later on this month yes, not now.

I've been doing BETAs every 2 days except they don't do it on the weekend's so some times I've waited 4 days or so before the next bloods.
I'm at a fertility clinic so this is part of their protocol. They want to see my number go down to 0.


----------



## Nina83

> I've been doing BETAs every 2 days except they don't do it on the weekend's so some times I've waited 4 days or so before the next bloods.
> I'm at a fertility clinic so this is part of their protocol. They want to see my number go down to 0

Oh your poor arms!
I guess Ill ask for a test a few days afterwards and then a week after that. I know my OBGYN thinks the betas are a waste of time and just plain confusing, so I'll sneak behind his back and get my family doctor to give them to me. They're both nice but he's easier :)
I'm really hoping they go down quick.
I understand that you had a natural mc? Did you get to have an US before to rule out ectopic? I hope you get your answers soon!!!


----------



## barbikins

I've had a natural MC & it was very early in the pregnancy. A week after I found out I was pregnant. I had an U/S to rule out ectopic but doctor said its so small at this point it would be so hard to see anything. But monitoring my HCG levels means they can see if my body is expelling what ever is left or not. If my HCG levels aren't going down but up its a bad sign. So I have to be monitored. This is how it works for fertility clinics. They are good about monitoring.


----------



## rayraykay

Hi Barbikins,

First of all, I am so sorry for your loss. I am sorry for everyone on this forum who have shared their story. It's so incredibly tough to go thru a miscarriage... there aren't really words to describe it. 

I had a miscarriage with a D&C on November 19th. I went in for an appointment on the 16th thinking I would be around 11 weeks pregnant only to find out the baby hadn't developed past 6 weeks. I was absolutely crushed, as was my husband. The pregnancy wasn't exactly planned, but we were SO excited. Since I hadn't bled and the miscarriage wasn't happening naturally, I didn't want to wait around for it to happen. I didn't know how long it would take and I couldn't bare the thought of carrying around my angel in my belly knowing it wasn't going to grow. At our check in appointment, the doctor told me to wait until I had one full, normal cycle to try again. She said many people do try before, but then you don't know a date of your LMP, your body is still trying to regulate itself after a surge in hormones then a drop.. etc. 

I waited for what seemed like forever until January 17th for my first period... and once that cycle completed my husband and I started trying. I had another period from March 1-5, and got my BFP April 6th. It's been such a long wait, but I am so excited (and scared as hell) to be pregnant again. I am so hoping this is my rainbow baby, and I hope each and every one of you get your rainbow baby too. All I want is to hold my baby in my arms. Good luck to you.


----------



## barbikins

Hey Hun, I'm so sorry for your loss as well. It's very difficult. I'm doing better now but it's hard not to think how far along I would be now. It took us 14 month to get pregnant so it's very hard for that to be such a fleeting moment. 
We got pregnant through IUI although I've been pregnant on my own before. But b/c it took so long & 2 rounds of IUI, I don't have the faith that we will get pregnant on our own. 
I don't know either when I will O for sure. I am using OPK now so we shall see if any test is conclusive. FX


----------



## MissCam

*took me 1 year and 9 months to conceive again after miscarriage, but then i lost it at 7 weeks.
so now its been 7 months and still trying *


----------



## hope4rainbow

I'm so sorry for all losses.:cry: I lost my first pregnancy in October 2012. It took 5 months to get pregnant again. My cycles became longer after my mmc. I had a 49 day, 40 day, 42 cycle, then fell pregnant :happydance: this last month during my fourth cycle post miscarriage.


----------



## barbikins

Great news, hope4rainbow! I hope I fall fast.

I got a positive OPK today! WHOO! So hopefully it's real I'm about to Ovulate.
Who really knows what's going on, right?

I hope to fall pregnant before my first period.


----------



## hope4rainbow

Best of luck! :):hugs:


----------



## brandiw

So sorry for your loss :hugs:

I had my first m/c at 8 weeks. I got a BFP three months later with my little girl Madelyn...who was stillborn at 22 weeks. (Nothing to do with previous m/c, it was a chromosome problem.) I had Maddy January 8th, and we are currently TTC. :flower:


----------



## barbikins

hi brandi - I'm so sorry for both of your losses. It's so sad.
I lost my daughter who was born premature & now a miscarriage.
I really need a break. I can't wait to get pregnant & bring a healthy baby into this world.
It's so hard when we have to struggle like this. I often wonder if its meant for me.


----------



## Nina83

:hugs:


----------



## Hopefulagain

I delivered our daughter preterm at 21 weeks on December 13, 2012. It took three months for my body to level out and have a regular cycle again. I got pregnant on my first regular cycle in March, so...three months. We found out yesterday that this pregnancy is anembryonic. I am unsure if it was too soon.:shrug:


----------



## barbikins

Hey hun, I'm so sorry for your loss.
I had my little girl at 31 weeks & she was very healthy but developed a horrible infection & passed away 5 days later. WE didn't start trying until 5 months later. 13 months later & two IUI's I got pregnant but miscarried. And so here I am 2dop hoping maybe we got pregnant on our own. I hear that you're more preggers after a MC.

What is an anembryonic pregnancy?!


----------



## Hopefulagain

barbikins said:


> Hey hun, I'm so sorry for your loss.
> I had my little girl at 31 weeks & she was very healthy but developed a horrible infection & passed away 5 days later. WE didn't start trying until 5 months later. 13 months later & two IUI's I got pregnant but miscarried. And so here I am 2dop hoping maybe we got pregnant on our own. I hear that you're more preggers after a MC.
> 
> What is an anembryonic pregnancy?!

I am so sorry for the loss of your little girl, it's unbelievable isn't it? There must be something to this idea that conception is easier after a miscarriage. Actually, I think that conception is easier after being pregnant period, regardless of how it ends. An anembryonic pregnancy is one where an embryo (baby) never develops. Basically, the pregnancy begins so the womb is prepared and a sac may even form but there is where it stops. I wonder how long it's going to take my body to figure it out because I have no cramps nor spotting. If it wasn't for my two ultrasounds and my slow rising hcg levels from last week I would be thinking that I was experiencing a normal pregnancy. Blood was drawn yesterday to check my hcg levels and make sure that they are lowering but I haven't heard anything as of yet.


----------



## Nina83

> I had my little girl at 31 weeks & she was very healthy but developed a horrible infection & passed away 5 days later.

I'm so sorry, I didn't know about that :hugs:


----------



## Hippielove

I am so scared to start testing next week.


----------



## summer2011

barbikins said:


> Hey hun, I'm so sorry for your loss.
> I had my little girl at 31 weeks & she was very healthy but developed a horrible infection & passed away 5 days later. WE didn't start trying until 5 months later. 13 months later & two IUI's I got pregnant but miscarried. And so here I am 2dop hoping maybe we got pregnant on our own. I hear that you're more preggers after a MC.
> 
> What is an anembryonic pregnancy?!

That's just heartbreaking. I hope you get your healthy bean this cycle. You surely deserve it :hugs:


----------



## summer2011

Hopefulagain said:


> I delivered our daughter preterm at 21 weeks on December 13, 2012. It took three months for my body to level out and have a regular cycle again. I got pregnant on my first regular cycle in March, so...three months. We found out yesterday that this pregnancy is anembryonic. I am unsure if it was too soon.:shrug:

So sorry hopeful. Did they later diagnose you as ectopic? Noticed it in your siggie.


----------



## Hopefulagain

Summer, yes they did. I got a call on Wednesday afternoon telling me to go to the hospital for a Methotrexate shot (actually it was two shots) as my levels continued to rise.


----------



## summer2011

Hopefulagain said:


> Summer, yes they did. I got a call on Wednesday afternoon telling me to go to the hospital for a Methotrexate shot (actually it was two shots) as my levels continued to rise.

:( :( 
Really sorry this happened. It'll all be worth it one day when your little babe is in your arms :hugs: That thought is the only thing that keeps me motivated to continue on, and I hope it does the same for you. The odds are in our favor in the long term.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies for the kind words.
It's been an uphill battle. Hopefully to end with a happy story.

Hopefull - I am so sorry for the bad news. You'd think you'd have suffered enough.

We can only keep our heads high & hope it'll happen again for us but we'll go home w/ a baby.


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

I had my mc this month.. I'm waiting for my hcg levels to go down to zero.. And hopefully AF will show up the next cycle.. Althought doctors told me to expect a 4-6 week wait for it.


----------



## barbikins

I'm so sorry Bluemoon. How many weeks pregnant were you when you M/C?
Every woman is different. My cycle was basically a week longer. That's the only difference.
I was 4 weeks when I found out it was going to be chemical. Took another week to bleed.


----------



## markswife10

Well, it's official. 8 months. Good luck ladies! I hope and pray you girls don't have to wait that long and it happens right away for you :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

markswife10 said:


> Well, it's official. 8 months. Good luck ladies! I hope and pray you girls don't have to wait that long and it happens right away for you :)

Congrats! H&H 9 Months :)


----------



## Nazz4

Hello ladies, I'm so sorry for all your losses... especially those of you who delivered babies and then lost them afterwards :cry: that is so much worse than a MC (IMO).

I am having my second MC right now. My first MC was a little over a year ago and OH and I were not on very good terms at the time, it was an accident. I didn't know I was pregnant until right before the MC and I was sadly relieved about it. This time we TTC for half a year and we NTNP for like 2 or 3 months before that. Finally got my BFP and now I'm MCing... I can't help but feel like I'm being punished for how I felt about the first MC. I know that might sound silly as it is all just science, but idk... Anyways I was exactly 7 weeks today and I had low HCG and Progesterone levels from the beginning. They were rising okay, but not exactly doubling every 2 days. They did an u/s a week ago which just showed a sac and had another u/s today which also just showed a sac. They said it was smaller than it should have been and had nothing in it.

I was having light, brown bleeding since yesterday evening, but after the u/s it got heavier and red and now a lot of clots. I am so heart broken. We had already told our whole family and my grandma was so excited to be a great grandma! The poor woman. Now everyone needs to forget about it and move on which is sad to me. I know you all know what I'm talking about.

I have another appt in a week to make sure my levels go down and I guess to see if all the tissue is out. OH wants to start trying again right away after I'm done bleeding, but I'm not sure if that's exactly smart... I can't quite decide... sorry for the novel!


----------



## Hopefulagain

Nazz- I hate that you are going through this:hugs:. It sucks so bad, but your feelings of guilt are completely normal. No matter how or when we lose our babies we seem to find some way in which we are responsible for what happened although we are not. It actually may be our way of feeling that we had at least a little control over a situation that we really know was completely out of our hands from the start. I think the helplessness is very difficult to comprehend. When you are ready to try again you'll know it, but it may be much sooner than you think:winkwink:. Best wishes to you!


----------



## barbikins

Nazz Hun, I'm so sorry. I just went through a miscarriage and I know how hard it is.
I hope you see better days soon & I hope the miscarriage is over & done with sooner than later. It's just so brutal what we woman have to go through.
XO


----------



## Nazz4

:hugs:Thanks guys, surprisingly I think the worst of it is over. I had horrible cramps for a few hours yesterday and passed a lot of clots. Later I passed what I believe was the sac, and ever since it has just been some bleeding. I thought it would take much longer to pass everything and much more blood, so now I'm scared that maybe I didn't pass it all and I will need a DnC or something which I really don't want. 

I know there is nothing I could have done to prevent this, but I keep having this voice like... maybe if I did this or that... but I know. Part of me wants to go back TTC right away and part of me wants to whip out the birth control for about half a year or more... OH and I decided that if we can, we would like to get married on what would have been our baby's due date, Dec. 18, so I feel like maybe we should just wait until after we are married.


----------



## Nina83

Nazz4 :hugs:
I'm so sorry you're going through this.
I had a missed miscarriage, and remember the second thing that went through my mind after hearing there was no heartbeat was- I do not want to try again, no way, no kids.
But after a while it all came back.
I think that after the sac has passed, there is less and less bleeding. Or so I understood. 
You guys will find your path, whether it's to wait or not. And when it comes it will be amazing <3


----------

